# The Kiln near Farnham



## Barlow (20 October 2016)

Does anyone have any experience of The Kiln near Farnham? TIA


----------



## Champers and Co (11 November 2016)

I would also be interested to hear if anyone has any personal experiences with this yard.


----------



## numptynovice (3 December 2016)

I had a handful of lessons/hacks out there a couple of years back and wasn't hugely impressed.


----------



## Almonzor (20 December 2016)

I ride most weeks at the Kiln.  I only started riding about a year ago so I haven't got a lot to compare them with but have been happy with them.
They have a nice indoor arena, horses all happy and well cared for and the instructors were encouraging and helpful.  They do quite a lot of dressage stuff and I know Pippa Hutton holds clinics quite often there.   Can't comment in the quality of the livery but it seems to be run well.  Nice mix of people of all ages and not at all cliquey.


----------

